# Jeff Seid's Cycle!



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

If you haven't heard of this guy hes got one of the greatest physiques for his age I've ever seen!

Just wondering what what people thoughts are because I personally don't think he's natty been training since he was 12 though :/

and his diet is obviously spot on!


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't follow his vids but I believe he openly talks about it his gear use. But also gives terrible nutritional advice.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DaveW3000 said:


> I don't follow his vids but I believe he openly talks about it his gear use. But also gives terrible nutritional advice.


Where have you seen this mate ? Where he talks about using gear


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh god..


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DaveW3000 said:


> I don't follow his vids but I believe he openly talks about it his gear use. But also gives terrible nutritional advice.


 Na mate he is one of these fake natty aesthetic guys who claims not to use drugs.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I could be confusing another YouTube channel taking about Jeff's use. I'll see if I can track down relevant vids for you.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

whatever he can get his hands on


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's like a yank Rob Riches ... Pretend natty.

He has also got a brilliant physique. Must absolutely hoover up clunge.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> He's like a yank Rob Riches ... Pretend natty.
> 
> He has also got a brilliant physique. Must absolutely hoover up clunge.


Also I think someone said a while back he basically takes GH at decent dosage.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> Also I think someone said a while back he basically takes GH at decent dosage.


theres a thread on gh15 where people speculate his cycle, OP would have better luck on there i think as most people couldnt care less what hes running


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tekken said:


> theres a thread on gh15 where people speculate his cycle, OP would have better luck on there i think as most people couldnt care less what hes running


Yeah true. I don't care what any top bb or fitness guys run. If I copy their cycle it won't make me look like them!


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> Yeah true. I don't care what any top bb or fitness guys run. If I copy their cycle it won't make me look like them!


Exactly this, i dont think people understand this. Theres on so many drugs they have access to lol, its not like theres some secret combo


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Probably test, tren and an oral, just like everybody else is.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

When you start from very skinny and know what you're doing in terms of hormones it's much easier than starting fat and having to trim down or even chubby. But like Smitch said, probably the usual and some gh considering how lean he is year round.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen pictures of him at 16 and he was stacked back then, I always thought he was natty till he went pro at 18 at 85kg then in a year he went up 10kg. Now I think he has cycled as he put on 10kg of lean mass in a year. Not going to lie though his physique is my goal.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

I think he is natty lol seriously

him at 14



15


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont get why everyone idolizes him, he looks crap compared to most who stand on the stage with him


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Of course he's not natural.

He isn't tested for anything, so why wouldn't he be on drugs? This hobby is his life. They are part of the game.

And why would anyone think he is on some magic cocktail of drugs? There are no big secrets. He just has a good amount of muscle and low bodyfat


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Tekken said:


> theres a thread on gh15 where people speculate his cycle, OP would have better luck on there i think as most people couldnt care less what hes running


Can you link me to the thread mate?


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> Can you link me to the thread mate?


do you have an account on gh15?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Take his EXACT cycle and use the EXACT same hair gel and you will look like him FACT! :thumbup1:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Tekken said:


> do you have an account on gh15?


Nah mate


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

ConP said:


> Take his EXACT cycle and use the EXACT same hair gel and you will look like him FACT! :thumbup1:


toothpaste mate, it's all about the toothpaste


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ReissDench said:


> If you haven't heard of this guy hes got one of the greatest physiques for his age I've ever seen!
> 
> Just wondering what what people thoughts are because I personally don't think he's natty been training since he was 12 though :/
> 
> and his diet is obviously spot on!


great physique but an absolute bell end...watched some clip of him and the Harrison twins walking around some shopping centre with a group of fairy boys with their tops off


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

Pretty sure all of those fitness models like Seid dont cycle but blast and cruise


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol at jeff being natty.

Jeff plz.

As said probably the wrong forum to discucss this. Go on GH15.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

DaveW3000 said:


> I don't follow his vids but I believe he openly talks about it his gear use. But also gives terrible nutritional advice.


Hes always saying how hes natty.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

barsnack said:


> great physique but an absolute bell end...watched some clip of him and the Harrison twins walking around some shopping centre with a group of fairy boys with their tops off


Yeah that is possibly the most cringe worthy vid on the internet


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

To Hazard a guess.....a lot of penis taken rectally

Arrogant ****, good physique tho.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Hes always saying how hes natty.


Same as alon gabby on here who is in a few videos with Jeff. It's clear non of them are


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

being fair he's ripped but by no means huge. He could just be gifted and have good genetics and be natural. Its not exactly like he's 18 stone ripped is it? Too many jump on people in good nick and say they have to be on gear to get like that because they know they will never get like that with gear or not. there is a good possibility he is on steroids but its not 100% nailed on as i have seen lads in good nick not far off looking like that who i know are natural


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> being fair he's ripped but by no means huge. He could just be gifted and have good genetics and be natural. Its not exactly like he's 18 stone ripped is it? Too many jump on people in good nick and say they have to be on gear to get like that because they know they will never get like that with gear or not. there is a good possibility he is on steroids but its not 100% nailed on as i have seen lads in good nick not far off looking like that who i know are natural


Thats a fair point mate  he had been doing it since he was 12 so good chance its natural if he is now 19?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ReissDench said:


> Thats a fair point mate  he had been doing it since he was 12 so good chance its natural if he is now 19?


Could be mate. look at pics of Phil Heath when he was a basketball player, he still had decent muscle then and could probably of looked like Jeff with just a little bit of diet, so it is possible


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd love his physique to be honest


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

next zyzz i hear bang on flake and stuff


----------



## the_grinder (Jul 26, 2013)

test, high dose tren, eq, mast, hgh, var....always seems lean, wouldn't be shocked if he blasts test tren hgh year round

good genetics but ****ty biceps and chest gap...plus an uncharismatic piece of ****


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Natural? I honestly dont know as posted hes not huge, hes got low bodyfat and has been in good shape since he was young so i think could be, but even if he is natty now i doubt he will be forever


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Only person who knows for sure is him.

I never understand all the "is he isn't he using gear", who gives a toss anyway?


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

I think a lot of people concentrate far too much on other peoples physiques when they should really be focussing on their own.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Twilheimer said:


> I think a lot of people concentrate far too much on other peoples physiques when they should really be focussing on their own.


Exactly.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

The guy is a ****ing moron and although it might not be bad, I doubt his diet is spot on judging from the **** I've heard him spew in his videos. I'm certain his dad got him on AAS from a young age in order to succeed in sports, I think he did wrestling and football? Guessing what he's on is pretty difficult, I would say he definitely blasts and cruises, probably uses a lot of test/tren/var and clen/t3 sometimes.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Theorist said:


> The guy is a ****ing moron and although it might not be bad, I doubt his diet is spot on judging from the **** I've heard him spew in his videos. I'm certain his dad got him on AAS from a young age in order to succeed in sports, I think he did wrestling and football? Guessing what he's on is pretty difficult, I would say he definitely blasts and cruises, probably uses a lot of test/tren/var and clen/t3 sometimes.


Would I see benefit from those you mentioned at the bottom mate?


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Would I see benefit from those you mentioned at the bottom mate?


Without a doubt. His overall size isn't that much, but he does have good genetics (shoulder to waist ratio in particular) and the "look" those compounds give you + those 3D delts.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ReissDench said:


> Would I see benefit from those you mentioned at the bottom mate?


You would, anyone would but you're too young. Get a good few years training and eating right before you even think of gear. Trust me you'll thank me when you're older. at your age if diet and training are good you'll grow well and don't need AAS. Wait till you're a good few years older and then think of starting them


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> He's like a yank Rob Riches ... Pretend natty.
> 
> He has also got a brilliant physique. Must absolutely hoover up clunge.


Iv got him on facebook mate the amount of birds on his case is ****ing sickening.

A good old fashioned acid attack would do nicely.

Na fair play to him, he is an absolute bellend but he doesnt realise he is a bellend so you cant blame him really.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

All the youtube video chaps are not natty, ****es me off that they claim they are&#8230;

Matt ogus was in the most fantastic shape for around 3-4 months, then it slowly declined, i wonder why. He claims natural (half natty or whatever that means)

But yeah the guys do look good, they aren't big but aesthetically good physiques. Think they are just kinda rich kids that get supplied with lots of lovely food lol by their family.

Lucky buggers.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

lewishart said:


> All the youtube video chaps are not natty, ****es me off that they claim they are&#8230;
> 
> Matt ogus was in the most fantastic shape for around 3-4 months, then it slowly declined, i wonder why. He claims natural (half natty or whatever that means)
> 
> ...


ogus did gay4pay, i dont think hes rich......


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv got him on facebook mate the amount of birds on his case is ****ing sickening.
> 
> A good old fashioned acid attack would do nicely.
> 
> Na fair play to him, he is an absolute bellend but he doesnt realise he is a bellend so you cant blame him really.


Whats his Facebook mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ReissDench said:


> Whats his Facebook mate?


jeff seid. Lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

He put on 8-10kg in a year whilst maintaining his low bodyfat.

Natty you say? :rolleye:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Just because he isn't "huge" doesn't mean he's natural. Such a ridiculous statement, oh he's not massive so probably natty.

That isn't what the drugs are doing for him.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SkinnyJ said:


> Just because he isn't "huge" doesn't mean he's natural. Such a ridiculous statement, oh he's not massive so probably natty.
> 
> That isn't what the drugs are doing for him.


I'm on loads of gear and I'm not huge either lol


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Just because he isn't "huge" doesn't mean he's natural. Such a ridiculous statement, oh he's not massive so probably natty.
> 
> That isn't what the drugs are doing for him.


This, he competes at the olympia against guys like steve cook for gods sake


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Tekken said:


> This, he competes at the olympia against guys like steve cook for gods sake


What about Steve cook? He's to clean cut to do gear


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Whats his Facebook mate?


Oh that's classic!!!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I remember seeing a video with him and some German dude preaching that an egg has 6g of carbs in them. I had to stop watching at that point.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

robdobbie said:


> He put on 8-10kg in a year whilst maintaining his low bodyfat.
> 
> Natty you say? :rolleye:


I thought he was natty when he was 17 then I saw his weight gain in a year, no way he is natty


----------



## The Day Walker (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I've seen the guy on youtube,

He's got a great aesthetic physique I would love to get in that shape!!, I have never seen him talk open about gear use, cant speculate if he does I have no idea.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The Day Walker said:


> Yeah I've seen the guy on youtube,
> 
> He's got a great aesthetic physique I would love to get in that shape!!, I have never seen him talk open about gear use, cant speculate if he does I have no idea.


100% not natty. As has been said, he'd been training for several years, then one year he put on 10kg without gaining an ounce of fat. Physiologically impossible, by a long way.


----------



## The Day Walker (May 15, 2013)

Having seen that then it does make it harder to believe that he's natty, I have only recently seen the guy on youtube so I have not seen that massive weight jump, but would'nt it be an achievement to get any where near that aesthetic physique without gear!!!


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

The Day Walker said:


> Having seen that then it does make it harder to believe that he's natty, I have only recently seen the guy on youtube so I have not seen that massive weight jump, but would'nt it be an achievement to get any where near that aesthetic physique without gear!!!


He added 10kg of lean muscle in a year basically


----------



## The Day Walker (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I agree I dont think you can gain 10kg in a year and be natty, but if a person can get any where near his look no matter even if It takes alot longer even years and years to do naturally then its a great achievement....


----------

